
The wheels of open-source (we’ve got many of them) - gajus
https://medium.com/@gajus/the-wheels-of-open-source-weve-got-many-of-them-b345b74b1496#.7odvbi23i
======
brownievan
Not all of the 1289 packages are event emitters. npmjs now does full-text
search. Therefore, some packages would simply contain "event emitter"
somewhere in the description, e.g. documentation.

